# 3 super handy Pseudo Slotting Techniques For normal F2L!!



## CubeHeadOfficial (Jan 13, 2020)

Two months ago I made a pseudo slotting tutorial and you guys seemed to love it, it’s my most watched video!
Now I made a video with WAY more practical techniques you can apply in normal F2L!
Would love to get some thoughts and feedback!


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 13, 2020)

already watched this on youtube...


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 14, 2020)

great material, as always


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 14, 2020)

The forced multislotting thing (#1) seems to be very situational; I usually prefer to just solve the partial slot with keyhole first, then deal with the last slot on its own. It's certainly useful for the scenarios where keyhole can't be used, though! (E.g. the missing piece is in the wrong slot, and having to take it out first to reinsert costs quite a few moves.)


----------

